# Fido iphone rip off- Can't block Data (year 2010)



## fido_ripped_me (Feb 19, 2010)

I am Fido customer from last 7 years and i have two connections on the same account and i am paying $120-$130 everymonth to FIDO, TORONTO. This time i was interested in buying iphone on renewal of my contract and i spent 30 minutes specifically to tell CSR that i want iphone with no DATA PLAN and ALL TYPE OF DATA BLOCKED and i just want to use my wi-fi @home. He said it will be done but i have to pay $150 more otherwise keep data plan on iphone for 3years and get iphone for free. i said i don't want data plan and i want data to be blocked at all.
I spent 190 fido dollars + $150 + 3 yr of contract and received iphone. Not taking chance i called FIDO CSR and asked her to check if my data is blocked so that i should start using my iphone. She checked and said that it is blocked but i will still be getting charges as Iphone connects to the Edge network on its own. What a ridiculous reply it was. I told her that the guy who extended my contract told me that i won't be receiving any data and no charges as well. She said no... it is not possible.

I again called next day and told another CSR that inspite of safari not working... i can see data sent and received in my usage section. He put me on hold for 5 minutes and told me that he has talked to his technician and you can't access internet... you can try opening safari and see if it opening any webpage.

I said... its not not safari or any webpage i am talking about.... in Usage section i can see data being sent and recieved and there is E on the screen.

He rudely said that i am not a network technician and i can't help you more than this ....your data is blocked but if you see any charges you have to pay.

I said i want to return the iphone and you should check how much talktime usage you have on your system. He said 5 minutes of talktime.

Finally i am returning this PIECE OF HEADACHE back to FIDO and going to get relaxed.

So people.... it is an advice... do not go for FIDO iphone as they are going to put on charges for data usage for sure...100% GUARANTEED ... and you can only return the iphone to FIDO within 15 days if you have less than 30 minutes of talk time.

7 years of service with FIDO and still i have to pay for something which i am not using and specifically got blocked..

if it was not my old City fido plan.... i would have canceled the contract as well...

Got iphone on Jan/17/2010
Returning iphone on Jan/20/2010
Headache with dealing with FIDO CSR and FIDO iphone- 96 hours

sympathy messages can be sent to me at [email protected]..


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm with fido, and while I don't particularly like them, I hate them less than the other providers  I switched to them to get the iphone, haven't had anything close to the problems you have... as a side note, personally I find data far more useful than the phone features, if I could just have a data plan with pay as you go for voice minutes I'd be a much happier camper, but I kinda think that maybe what I end up switching to an ipad for, esp if Canadian carriers allow VOIP, which looks like they will.


----------



## kamranhsiddiqi (Jul 12, 2008)

fido_ripped_me said:


> I am Fido customer from last 7 years and i have two connections on the same account and i am paying $120-$130 everymonth to FIDO, TORONTO. This time i was interested in buying iphone on renewal of my contract and i spent 30 minutes specifically to tell CSR that i want iphone with no DATA PLAN and ALL TYPE OF DATA BLOCKED and i just want to use my wi-fi @home. He said it will be done but i have to pay $150 more otherwise keep data plan on iphone for 3years and get iphone for free. i said i don't want data plan and i want data to be blocked at all.
> I spent 190 fido dollars + $150 + 3 yr of contract and received iphone. Not taking chance i called FIDO CSR and asked her to check if my data is blocked so that i should start using my iphone. She checked and said that it is blocked but i will still be getting charges as Iphone connects to the Edge network on its own. What a ridiculous reply it was. I told her that the guy who extended my contract told me that i won't be receiving any data and no charges as well. She said no... it is not possible.
> 
> I again called next day and told another CSR that inspite of safari not working... i can see data sent and received in my usage section. He put me on hold for 5 minutes and told me that he has talked to his technician and you can't access internet... you can try opening safari and see if it opening any webpage.
> ...


I bought the 3G when it was released from Fido and when I called in to block the data they did and I have never been charged for data.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

fido_ripped_me said:


> do not go for FIDO iphone as they are going to put on charges for data usage for sure...100% GUARANTEED


That is simply not true! The CSR's you spoke with are obviously not trained well at their job. Because the iPhone connects to Edge does not mean you have data usage - that would be like saying since when you order a burger at Harvey's you get charged for fries also...no you only get charged for the fries when you order them. You should have asked to speak to someone else or called back much later in the day when a different shift would be in or better yet had called back the next day. I realize that's not exactly your problem but it is a solution.

My daughter's iPhone is with Fido and it has data turned off, no problems at all. It took a phone call, spoke to a knowledgeable CSR, she turned off data at her end, done! No data charges ever, in fact if I remember correctly I couldn't even load a page in safari in 3G, although it stays in Edge now.

I'm still trying to figure out how you got ripped off. Did they not refund your $? How did they rip you off and how much did they get? I don't get it...


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if the data used was on WiFi?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

magnuscanadiana said:


> I wonder if the data used was on WiFi?


The data counter doesn't count for WiFi.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Did you turn off push/fetch/sync/notifications?


----------



## fido_ripped_me (Feb 19, 2010)

dona83 said:


> Did you turn off push/fetch/sync/notifications?



yes i turned off everything. is there any specific setting for blocking EDGE data as well? this is my first iphone and i never used this type of phone before. 

i called Fido back again and this time another Fido CSR rep was there whom i asked 3-4 times if i will be charged or not. He said NO. Also he said if i get charged for Data then they will reimburse me. 

I took the interaction number from him and saved the date/time of the conversation in case they charge me for that data which showed up in usage section.

I will let you guys know if i was charged or not once my next Fido invoice shows up.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Why not change the apn settings on the iPhone. That will make it so the iPhone can't connect to the proper network for data. Canadian iphone's have the menu in the settings app locked but you can get around this.

Just goto Unlockit - APN Changer for your iPhone through safari on the iPhone and install a fake apn setting profile. It may still show the 3g or E icon but won't work. You can delete the profile at anytime which will then return the default fido apn settings.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

+1 for this. I've used a fake APN since I hooked up my 2G iPhone (from the States) to the Rogers network via a pay as you go SIM, and now on the Fido network on the $15 a month plan, and I've never used any data, other than on wi-fi.


----------



## orangem (Oct 4, 2008)

I am on Fido with iphone 2G and all data is blocked on Fido end. I also use Fake APN but I still see the data counter has kb trickles in once in a while. I talked to Fido and they assure me data is blocked and they said they would refund if i ever get charged.
I had data trickling in for 3+ mos and I haven't seen any data charges. Hope that comforts you a bit.


----------

